# DSP 8024 software



## Equilibrium8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Does anybody have an older version of the PC software for the Ultra curve DSP 8024? The current (and last revision before being discontinued) on the site does not seem to work. I keep getting a corrupt dl. Installation is fine, but as soon as I attempt to make a MIDI connection the program crashes.


----------



## komakino5 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi!, I've the same problem than you... Anyone can help us?

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I don’t think those saw much use around here. You might try one of the professional forums, like Gearslutz or the Tape Op Board.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## komakino5 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you very much!, I'll try, and if I find something I'll post here.

Best regards!

:T


----------



## coyote19702000 (Jan 22, 2012)

The software for the dsp-8024 dont work with WinXP or win7....I use Win 2K and it works........verry anoying


----------

